# Gaggia Classic PRO



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

Well thats what I'm calling it!









Thought I would share my recent upgrades to the classic.

PID MYPIN T4 +SSR

Auber RTD (PT100) sensor

Silivia V3 wand

I Finally managed to PID my machine about a month ago, and while I was at it I up-upgraded the Steam wand from the Silvia v2 to a v3 wand.

I fabricated the PID housing form brushed stainless steel, drilled and bolted to the side of the machine.

The PID has given me much better consistency in shot, and now its been tuned (manually) properly I only get a 2deg overshot from cold then it settles back down to the set temp in around 5 mins which is perfectly acceptable, well to me anyway.

The Silvia Wands are hard to get hold of at the moment but I got mine from Stefano's espresso in the US, for about £25 after customs charges grrr. not a easy fit but not impossible as you can see.

Its turned my good machine into an excellent machine, now just need to add a separate steam boiler! LOL

Anyway hope this inspires!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice job there. Well done with the pimped classic!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Classic - how much difference to your shots now you've got more temp stability?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nice tidy job


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice looking set up with enhancing additions,glad you enjoy "fiddling" with it that's part of the enjoyment. Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What is the little light on the case for, the one just above the gaggai badge?


----------



## Trevor420 (May 5, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> What is the little light on the case for, the one just above the gaggai badge?


I don't think it's a light, it looks like a little stick-on pink plastic heart. We have them all over the house, I think it could be the dog...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The dog?

13 char


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Classic - how much difference to your shots now you've got more temp stability?


Not a massive difference to my best shots, but alot more best shots!


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

Trevor420 said:


> I don't think it's a light, it looks like a little stick-on pink plastic heart. We have them all over the house, I think it could be the dog...


I confess , yes its a little heart, courtesy of my daughter, I don't even see it any more I forgot it was there


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks good, and the heart, too. Out of interest, what kind of portafilter do you have?


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Looks good, and the heart, too. Out of interest, what kind of portafilter do you have?


TBH I dont know, I got it off here a while back. I really like it though, good weight and nice handle. I cut the base out of it for Bottomless


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Osrix. Where did you buy the external case from please? Or if it came in a kit do you have a link? Thanks

Edit

Nvm just read you made it.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Is there much difference in the two wands? That one looks a lot chunkier? Easier or harder to steam, better results??


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Interested in the v3 wand also. How did you go about fitting it?


----------

